# My hedgehog accidentally ate plastic



## Hedgehogcarmen (Jul 22, 2018)

New ownere here! So I tapped my hedhegog’s fleece lining to his cage in the hopes that he wouldn’t burrow under it and instead he just ate through the plastic to burrow. He isn’t acting weird is he okay? It doesn’t look like he ate much. Really just bite enough to break it


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

monitor and make sure he is eating ok. If he repeatedly starts to vomit or can't keep food down or shows other signs of being unwell (lethargic, not wheeling, not pooping normally, then you must urgently take him to the vet. 

If possible, try checking inside his mouth to make sure there isn't any small pieces stuck in his mouth/teeth, including the roof of his mouth. 

Also in terms of the burrowing behaviour, when using fleece, it is really important to provide some form of digging for them. most people make a dig box or minimum cut up a load of fleece to make fleece stripes and put them inside his hide area/where he is trying to dig. If he still tries to dig then you should probably switch to loose bedding, this is what I eventually did.


----------



## sammy81234 (Mar 25, 2020)

my hedgehog had eaten a bit of plastic from t shirt tags by accident .she was near the garbage and when i notice her eat it i couldn’t get it out of her mouth she hasn’t been pooping in two days but she eats well what should i do?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

In the future please refrain from posting on old posts. If she hasn't been pooping at all that certainly is a huge concern. You need to take her to the vet asap.


----------



## barongan (Aug 6, 2018)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> In the future please refrain from posting on old posts. If she hasn't been pooping at all that certainly is a huge concern. You need to take her to the vet asap.


Nice


----------

